# usefull list of medication treatments



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

Some good explained info about medicication treatments. Let me know what you think about it and what you tried, also how you got dp and how sever/how long.

https://repersonalization.com/forum/treatments/psychiatric-treatments-for-depersonalization-v2-0/


----------



## Patrick H. (Mar 18, 2018)

Did you by any chance save any of the pages of that site? Or do you know how to contact the guy who ran it?


----------



## Chen (Jan 2, 2020)

The site dont work


----------

